# Site General > General Herp >  Fauna BOI Thread Regarding Chuck Kimmel Auction and Wise Reptiles

## bad-one

Please read this thread, so far things don't look too good in it. 

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...d.php?t=179622

Background info- 
Chuck Kimmel, aka Critical Bill, was a well known member on fauna and best known for his talent and bluntness in calling out the bad guys and scammers for what they are.  He became ill ( unfortunately, he did pass away, RIP Chuck) and Wise Reptiles offered to host an auction, having other members put up animals and the funds sent to them (Wise Reptiles) and then sent to Chuck's family to help in their time of need.  

This thread is about funds donated not making it to Chuck's family.

----------

_akaangela_ (05-24-2010),BloodyBaroness (05-24-2010),_cinderbird_ (05-25-2010),Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-24-2010),_Sariel_ (05-24-2010),_Serpents_Den_ (05-24-2010),_Shadera_ (05-25-2010),wyldwurm-d (05-24-2010)

----------


## Willow88

uhg...this just makes me so sick  :Puke:

----------


## Serpents_Den

> Please read this thread, so far things don't look too good in it. 
> 
> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...d.php?t=179622
> 
> Background info- 
> Chuck Kimmel, aka Critical Bill, was a well known member on fauna and best known for his talent and bluntness in calling out the bad guys and scammers for what they are.  He became ill ( unfortunately, he did pass away, RIP Chuck) and Wise Reptiles offered to host an auction, having other members put up animals and the funds sent to them (Wise Reptiles) and then sent to Chuck's family to help in their time of need.  
> 
> This thread is about funds donated not making it to Chuck's family.


Thanks for posting this here!!

----------


## CoolioTiffany

That is just horrible, I cannot believe someone would do such a thing.  That is just unbelievable, messed up, and completely out of line.  I am extremely ashamed of Wise Reptiles for doing that just for the money.  That is just unbelievable.

----------


## bad-one

> Thanks for posting this here!!


Np, its the least I can do for the family. I didn't know Chuck personally at all, but I had a lot of respect for the guy. He always said what needed to be said   :Salute:

----------


## BAMReptiles

fauna seems to be a breeding ground for activity like that. just one reason id never sell on there, too many scammers and all around riff raff

----------


## pavlovk1025

I gave up one of my first bps, and a pet project at that to those auctions.

The money not making it to the families pissed me off enough to get me banned from that site. I can NOT believe the nerve of the Wise's.

----------


## Freakie_frog

do you know how pissed I'd be if you put my checking account number, routeing number and an electronic copy of my signature on the internet..

----------

_Pandora_ (06-06-2010)

----------


## mechnut450

> do you know how pissed I'd be if you put my checking account number, routeing number and an electronic copy of my signature on the internet..


lol i was thinking the same thing :Wag of the finger:   I also think if i read the chase account  part  right they deposit the 3500, cause the balance part increased  not decreased..  anyone with basic math skills can see that.  I find it truly a bone head move to send anyone info like that online. and the Wise did so on their own  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> lol i was thinking the same thing  I also think if i read the chase account  part  right they deposit the 3500, cause the balance part increased  not decreased..  anyone with basic math skills can see that.  I find it truly a bone head move to send anyone info like that online. and the Wise did so on their own


I haven't read the whole thread but I worked for a bank for years and can tell you that the company's that print check do make mistakes. mis printing account numbers, doubling up on check numbers.. 

I'd be interested to know if they corrected the mistake.. or contacted the writer of the check prior to posting that..

----------


## BPelizabeth

Wow that is just terrible terrible terrible.  Wish I had words of wisdom to give everyone...but I have nothing.  I would think not paying the intended receipent would be some type of federal crime though.   :Wag of the finger:

----------


## joepythons

> do you know how pissed I'd be if you put my checking account number, routeing number and an electronic copy of my signature on the internet..


In my opinion thats not punishment enough for what they did  :Mad: .They out to be banned from the reptile world forever!

----------


## wolfy-hound

The Wises seem to be on the run, and people on Fauna are tracking them on the internet and also helping people who donated animals and moneys to file reports with the authorities.

I kind of doubt they'll be doing very much publicly with reptiles anymore.  I'd hope that they try to show up at a reptile show and get busted by the authorites.

----------

_hoax_ (05-27-2010)

----------


## akaangela

I just hope that we spread the word enough that these......"people"  never again have the chance of buying any animals at all.  Right now I want to crush their image that even the newest of the newbies know to stay well away from them.  I feel so sorry for Maggie and her girls as they are having to deal with all this on top of everything else.  

Please if you know the Wises or are ever contacted by them, rip them a new one and turn them into the police.  I vow that I will do as much as I can to let everyone I know about these "people".

----------


## Freakie_frog

> In my opinion thats not punishment enough for what they did .They out to be banned from the reptile world forever!


While we may feel that way its against the Federal Banking Privacy Act..for any person or institution to release banking information to any third party other than the payee of the the negotiable instrument or at the order of Federal Supina..even then your given 30 day to contest.The person that posted that picture can now have Federal charges pressed against them and could serve 5-10 years and face up to 250,000.00 per offense, and may be required to pay any damages the other party incurs. They don't play when it comes to releasing other peoples banking information over the net.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Just had a peek, and they have admitted to faking the information posted regarding payments and to having stole the money.

So sad.  :Sad: 

bruce

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Just had a peek, and they have admitted to faking the information posted regarding payments and to having stole the money.
> 
> So sad. 
> 
> bruce


So they admitted stealing the money?? or to faking the accusation about stealing the money..

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

It is a convuluted, as can be expected, but from what I could garner *Mrs. Wise* admitted they spent the cash on painkillers, and bills. Did I misread?

And that she faked that first cheque that was posted online where the numbers did not match up in an attempt to stall for time.

Bruce

----------


## Freakie_frog

> It is a convuluted, as can be expected, but from what I could garner *Mrs. Wise* admitted they spent the cash on painkillers, and bills. Did I misread?
> 
> And that she faked that first cheque that was posted online where the numbers did not match up.
> 
> Bruce


Let them Burn then..

----------


## BloodyBaroness

> And that she faked that first cheque that was posted online where the numbers did not match up in an attempt to stall for time.


Yes, they did determine that was a completely faked check. There are also paypal account and bank info posted by them that appear digitally altered. 

The whole is just a horrible act by some lousy scammers.

----------


## AaronP

Looks like prison system is going to get a little more crowded...

----------


## rabernet

> Yes I have avoided this thread because I didnt know what to do or say. *The check is a fake* the PAYPAL is all real and can be verified by Dand. HE has been in my account and has seen it. I* did lie about the money.* I was scared. Maggie had told us when she called and we was upset about Jeffs aunt to take the money to go down there. She knew we would have to stay in a hotel and rent a car she said it was ok I told her no she said ok i wont take any more money from you you need to do this. we argued about it for awhile and then I finally said fine I was gonna give her money out of my next check then. Then when we got home I found in the mail a bill from my electric company saying I owed 700 or they would shut it off due to an old bill it was an address i lived at a long time ago my ex had put the electricity back in my name. How i dont know and why i dont know ... they said i had to pay it because I lived there before. I had this convo with maggie when we were talking about our days she said use the money everything was fine right now do what i had to do and I could pay her back . THAT WAS THE 1500. thats 3100 total so far. I then knew jeff was going to random places to buy small items and get money back to get pain killers for his knee. It has been bothering him lately and there was nothing to stop the pain and nothing to help. I knew he was doing this but was scared to say anything I didnt expect it to get this bad. I didnt know what to do. When maggie said I need the 1000 now or else, I didnt know what to do I knew i wouldnt have 1000. I thought the only way i could do it is make it up to stall. I am wrong for that. I am sorry I really wasnt trying to hurt you maggie I am truelly sorry I dont think you will ever believe me. I am working at get you money now. I was gonna list the albino and 3 hets up for sale so that I can have that money sent you , also the crested I will sale . I know I messed up and I want to make this right I know this will not make anything right or better I just want maggie to have her money. I know its a little late and i know I will get heck for this post but I needed to do it. I am truely sorry to all of you and have cleared it all up. *The check and the bank account are the only items I fixed.* I just didnt know what to do.

----------


## wilomn

I rarely regret things, it serves little purpose.

However, I regret, right now, that I can't go over there. 

Sigh.

The thread can be read as a guest, so I'm up to speed, but just sitting idly by is uncomfortable. I'd like to explain some things to the wises.

Oh well, I asked rich to re-unban me just to make a couple posts on this thread. Maybe he will.

I hope so.

This is pretty low, what these folks have done to Maggie and her kids.

----------

_abi21491_ (05-26-2010),garweft (05-25-2010),_Shadera_ (05-25-2010)

----------


## rabernet

I hope he lets you Wes, the Wise's need some Wes "medicine".

----------


## waltah!

> I hope he lets you Wes, the Wise's need some Wes "medicine".


Me too, Robin. I was hoping to see Wes in there somewhere when I read that thread last night. I'll have to read tonight after work as I don't have the time to sink my teeth into it at work.

----------


## ballmom

> I haven't read the whole thread but I worked for a bank for years and can tell you that the company's that print check do make mistakes. mis printing account numbers, doubling up on check numbers.. 
> 
> I'd be interested to know if they corrected the mistake.. or contacted the writer of the check prior to posting that..


at around page 40 or so Mrs Wise came on and said that the check we are all looking at was not real. She doctored it to cover up the theft.

----------

Freakie_frog (05-24-2010)

----------


## bad-one

> The thread can be read as a guest, so I'm up to speed, but just sitting idly by is uncomfortable. I'd like to explain some things to the wises.
> 
> Oh well, I asked rich to re-unban me just to make a couple posts on this thread. Maybe he will.
> 
> I hope so.
> 
> This is pretty low, what these folks have done to Maggie and her kids.


I'd love to see Rich let you post there. I don't respond to many BOI threads, but for someone to deal such a low blow ... :Mad:

----------


## wyldwurm-d

I have not posted here in...well...months...just needed a break  :Smile: 

But I want to personally THANK you for posting this.  Chuck was a very special person and for the Wise's to do this is beyond comprehension.  It makes me very ill to think I trusted these people.

Thanks for posting

----------


## RichsBallPythons

This is horrible and im off the make a Sticky Thread on my forum as well. The more word is out the better.

Not to mention i live 45 mins away from these ppl.

----------


## SPJ

To sum it up.
$1,600 was sent to Maggie and the children. That leaves roughly $3,853 that the Wise's kept out of $5,453 raised.
They used it for drugs and to buy new herps.
Complete scum.

----------

_bad-one_ (05-24-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

I have nothing nice to say in regards to the Wise's and what they have done so I will say nothing at all. But I will say that my heart and prayers really go out to Maggie and her family. It is very heart breaking to see all this has happened to them. Again, I am sad to see all this has happened to her and her family and they will be in my family's prayers...

----------

_hoax_ (05-27-2010)

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Agreed Jeff,

Having to fight to recieve something your community rallied together to give you, when you should be grieving and moving forward... is just heartbreaking.  :Sad: 

Bruce

----------


## wilomn

Being a basically heartless bastard, I don't have that problem.

This though, is one of those things that gets my anger smoldering. It's when I think and plot and manipulate evil doers, when I get this ire that isn't hot, it's not raging or wanting to suddenly and randomly strike out, it's a cold methodical path to not only demoralization but a bit of fear too.

There's a bit of a story I'd like to tell the wises about what it's like to be hunted. To never knowing if the person you're talking to is going to turn you in to the authorities or maybe just give you a good ol fashion ass whuppin, or just shun you and send you on your way. I'd like to tell them how, years from now people will see there children and ask them what it was like growing up with parents that stole from widows and infants. I could go on, but I haven't given it time to bake in the coals yet.

wises, if you see this, you should be afraid. Not of me, but of what I'm going to say, maybe here, maybe on fauna, maybe other places as well. Words can do far more and much longer lasting damage that mental midgets like you can even begin to comprehend. I honestly think you are not smart enough to know how stupid you are. You'll learn though, be taught more like, but the lesson won't be forgotten, not with as many teachers as you have lined up to drive it home. Hell, I'm not necessary at all, I just don't like you. And you hurt someone I care about. That was a mistake. Especially since I'm not the only one who feels that way about Chuck's family.

Here's the only bit of niceness you'll be getting from me. Do what you have to to pay this, but do it and do it now. The sooner you get her what was given to her, the sooner you can slink back to your trough and hide in the sty. Don't bother making excuses, NO ONE wants to hear them. Just pay up.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (05-25-2010),FragginDragon (05-26-2010),_hoax_ (05-27-2010),_Shadera_ (05-25-2010)

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

sheesh

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Wow.. I have this very odd respect for Wilomn. The things he says makes some peope mad but they usually just make me smile. I think becase I know all to well..

As for the idiots that did this... A past room mate stole money from me once to make a car payment. Denied it but I had proof. When I threw the two of them out I was later told by my BF that daggers came out of my eyes and flames from my ears.. lol! Nothing to laugh about but these people have no idea what someone could do to them if they really wanted to. The anger inspired by lying, cheating, stealing, and directly hurting people you care about, is a million times worse than if you were to get mad and go rob a store or commit some other petty crime. People dont forget when its been done to people they care about. Its what keeps the twisted thoughts of normally sane people from ever dying out.

----------


## BPelizabeth

Well reading about this here and on the BOI....(and I am sure it was posted in many other places) karma is already on them.  They will never be able to sell within the reptile community again.  I highly doubt they would be able to even think about selling at a show.  They might be able to sell to a kid here and there....but not anything that will sustain them.  This is just one aspect....there is also the legalities of it as well and I am sure as I type the authorities are and have been notified.  Afterall you have her admission right online...(hopefully all involed copied and pasted that paticular post to their hard drive).  We also have to remember that they are admittedly drug users (at least he is, I find it hard to believe you are married to one and not using yourself).  That alone is a personal hell of another kind.  She also admitted to this on the thread as well.  Hence I hope ppl involved are calling CPS so that the children are taken out of a drug situation.  And though some don't believe in this...someday they will have to answer to a higher power.  So with all this...I believe the karma ball has already started to roll and will only get much much worse.

----------

_hoax_ (05-27-2010)

----------


## bad-one

> Well reading about this here and on the BOI....(and I am sure it was posted in many other places) karma is already on them.  They will never be able to sell within the reptile community again.  I highly doubt they would be able to even think about selling at a show.  They might be able to sell to a kid here and there....but not anything that will sustain them.  This is just one aspect....there is also the legalities of it as well and I am sure as I type the authorities are and have been notified.  Afterall you have her admission right online...(hopefully all involed copied and pasted that paticular post to their hard drive).  We also have to remember that they are admittedly drug users (at least he is, I find it hard to believe you are married to one and not using yourself).  That alone is a personal hell of another kind.  She also admitted to this on the thread as well.  Hence I hope ppl involved are calling CPS so that the children are taken out of a drug situation.  And though some don't believe in this...someday they will have to answer to a higher power.  So with all this...I believe the karma ball has already started to roll and will only get much much worse.


I agree, not only will they be practically unable to sell animals, but also to purchase animals from reputable people who have read the thread knowing where some of that money could have come from.

No matter what they do, their names will never ever be clear again.  :Wink:

----------


## Shadera

I sincerely hope your wish is granted, Wes.  That world over there isn't the same without you.

I've said what's on my mind over there so I won't rehash here, but these guys deserve every bit of the crap sandwich they're about to be forced to take a big bite of.

Thanks BP.net for letting this thread stand, and I hope it will be moved to the business inquiry section where anyone looking for info on these people might see it and be warned.  I came here this morning specifically searching for this thread, and it took me a while to find it in this section.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

> fauna seems to be a breeding ground for activity like that. just one reason id never sell on there, too many scammers and all around riff raff


lol, they come because it's the ONLY place online where they get called out.  It's try to defend, or let it stand.  I couldn't survive without the BOI, man--I would never feel safe buying online without it.  I've also made quite a few sales there, I consider it the second most frequented classifieds venue in the online reptile community--and definitely the safest, because if there's a scammer posting stuff, they get caught and posted in the BOI almost immediately.  Kingsnake doesn't even PERMIT negative comments--that's the biggest online classifieds, but definitely the least secure.

There may be some nasty personalities over there, I'll grant you that--but who cares about personality in this type of situation?  I'd rather sell my snake to an honest guy with a nasty personality than a nice guy who will try to bilk me out of money.

I come to BP.net for great conversations and decent people.  But I go to Fauna if I want to hear the dirt or the praise on someone I'm considering buying from, or selling to.

I'm saddened to hear that someone took advantage of Chuck's passing in such a terrible way.

----------

_bad-one_ (05-25-2010),Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-28-2010),FragginDragon (05-26-2010),_hoax_ (05-27-2010),_Sarin_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## Dennis Hultman

Yeah, I decided to ignore the ignorance of that person's comment yesterday. Considering many use both forums posting here. 

Thanks Robin for the support you have shown on Fauna and here. Wes, my friend, I would love to see them turned inside out, begging for mercy, like only you can do.

----------

_bad-one_ (05-25-2010)

----------


## ballmom

Unfortunately it looks like they are running with their tails between there legs.

----------


## BPelizabeth

Yes they backed out stating that "the police and their attorney" told them not to give up the animals.  It has already been confirmed that the police being over there was a lie.   :Wag of the finger:

----------


## blackcrystal22

Disgusting excuse for human beings. 

I can't say it any better than Wes, for he said it perfectly.

----------


## blackcrystal22

Nevermind

----------


## wilomn

> Yeah, I decided to ignore the ignorance of that person's comment yesterday. Considering many use both forums posting here. 
> 
> Thanks Robin for the support you have shown on Fauna and here. Wes, my friend, I would love to see them turned inside out, begging for mercy, like only you can do.


Sadly Rich has declined to acquiesce to my request for clemency. He's still looking for a fight that isn't there.

Maybe we could do like the did for Betty White on Saturday Night Live and start a facebook page to bring back Wilomn. 

Heh, what an imagination I've got.

Thanks for the compliment though and well done to you and Dand and the rest, you guys have done a heck of a job.

----------


## Danounet

What a horrible and very sad story.  :Sad:

----------


## Vypyrz

I don't know any of the people involved, but I have to say that it doesn't surprise me. There are always parasites looking to make a buck off of other peoples fortune or misfortune. Look at what happens everytime there is a disaster somewhere. The money collectors come out of the woodwork like cockroaches...

----------


## waltah!

> Sadly Rich has declined to acquiesce to my request for clemency. He's still looking for a fight that isn't there.
> 
> Maybe we could do like the did for Betty White on Saturday Night Live and start a facebook page to bring back Wilomn. 
> 
> Heh, what an imagination I've got.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment though and well done to you and Dand and the rest, you guys have done a heck of a job.


Click here

----------


## Jeremy78

2members strong!

----------

_waltah!_ (05-25-2010)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

That is some pretty effed up stuff.....all I can really say, cause there's not much else to say about it.  :Sad:

----------


## BPelizabeth

check out this flyer...



created by Dand over at Fauna!!

----------


## blackcrystal22

> check out this flyer...
> 
> 
> 
> created by Dand over at Fauna!!


Never mind, beat me to it.  :Razz:

----------


## dsirkle

C'mon! The man needed painkillers for his knee. What other options did they have?

----------

_waltah!_ (05-25-2010)

----------


## -C@jun-

> C'mon! The man needed painkillers for his knee. What other options did they have?


He could go without! That money didn't belong to them and they had no right in stealing. Plus this was at a reptile expo I believe and they were in charge of the auctions. Breeders donated snakes to these people thinking it would be going to a good cause.
I sure hope you were making a joke because that was very immature especially from a moderator.

----------


## wilomn

> Click here


LOL and thanks a lot. This will be an interesting ride. Be sure to keep all appendages in the vehicle at all times and buckle up as there may be sharp unexpected turns.

----------


## wilomn

> He could go without! That money didn't belong to them and they had no right in stealing. Plus this was at a reptile expo I believe and they were in charge of the auctions. Breeders donated snakes to these people thinking it would be going to a good cause.
> I sure hope you were making a joke because that was very immature especially from a moderator.


They were joking.

One of the brainfarts jeffy tried to pass of as an excuse by way of his porcine mouthpiece was that he had a knee injury that was soooooooo painful he needed to steal from a grieving widow and her children so he could get high.

Fear not, the Mods here are all good people.

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (05-26-2010),_dsirkle_ (05-26-2010),rabernet (05-26-2010)

----------


## -C@jun-

> They were joking.
> 
> One of the brainfarts jeffy tried to pass of as an excuse by way of his porcine mouthpiece was that he had a knee injury that was soooooooo painful he needed to steal from a grieving widow and her children so he could get high.
> 
> Fear not, the Mods here are all good people.


I read all 103 pages on the BOI
it was a immature joke to just blurt out from nowhere.

----------


## akaangela

I like the poster  :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

> I read all 103 pages on the BOI
> it was a immature joke to just blurt out from nowhere.


It wasn't a joke - it was SARCASM. 


sar·casm  (sär'kāz'əm)    
n.  
1. A cutting, often ironic remark intended to wound.

2. A form of *wit* that is marked by the use of sarcastic language and is *intended to make its victim (in this case, Jeff Wise) the butt of contempt or ridicule.*

The use of sarcasm. See Synonyms at wit.

----------

BloodyBaroness (05-26-2010),dr del (05-26-2010),_Wh00h0069_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## wolfy-hound

With no way to tell it WAS sarcasm, it looked strange even to me, when I knew it had to be a joke.  Next time maybe a smiley of some sort like a rolling eyes one would help show it was a sarcastic wittism instead of a serious comment.  I've heard junkies and lowlifes say "Well, I didn't want to get a job, so I broke into XX house...." like it's a legitimate excuse.

I happen to know the mods here wouldn't think that way though, but not everyone would.   Just saying.

----------


## dsirkle

> He could go without! That money didn't belong to them and they had no right in stealing. Plus this was at a reptile expo I believe and they were in charge of the auctions. Breeders donated snakes to these people thinking it would be going to a good cause.
> I sure hope you were making a joke because that was very immature especially from a moderator.


I hope that you aren't the sharpest tool in your shed.

----------


## BPelizabeth

cmon guys... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...geez it was not that big of a deal and I totally got it.....and I sometimes don't get allot of innuendos!  (Its a blonde thing)!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Lets refocus and stay on topic.....which is two fold...

1. Supporting those trying to get justice and the monies to Maggie
2.  Making sure that the Un...Wise's do not do business again in the reptile industry.

By the way.....below is the paypal address for Maggie....they are asking for donations.  This will go directly to her...no middle man here.

akchoice@cfl.rr.com

----------


## -C@jun-

> I hope that you aren't the sharpest tool in your shed.


sharper then the rest. maybe I should break out the file. we can sharpen together. you need it!

----------


## BPelizabeth

Oye...again...lets please refocus and stay on topic.   :Wag of the finger:   There are much bigger things here than bickering over nothing!!

----------

_dsirkle_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## dturner100

To the person that said "It was at a reptile expo" no it was a series of auctions conducted on the Fauna classifieds. ( sorry if that had already been cleared up )

I'm in the process of filing charges with my local Sheriff to have them charged with the theft of my donation since Maggie's local police said there's nothing they could do for her since they didn't steal it directly from her. Well they DID in fact steal DIRECTLY from me so hopefully all of us that made donations will follow through with criminal charges.

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## -C@jun-

> To the person that said "It was at a reptile expo" no it was a series of auctions conducted on the Fauna classifieds. ( sorry if that had already been cleared up )


My fault it was a lot to read.

Trust no one! Not even family. Doesn't matter I don't want to hear I can trust my mother sister brother papa mama granny. They will all rat to save there own neck put in the bad situation.

----------


## dsirkle

> To the person that said "It was at a reptile expo" no it was a series of auctions conducted on the Fauna classifieds. ( sorry if that had already been cleared up )
> 
> I'm in the process of filing charges with my local Sheriff to have them charged with the theft of my donation since Maggie's local police said there's nothing they could do for her since they didn't steal it directly from her. Well they DID in fact steal DIRECTLY from me so hopefully all of us that made donations will follow through with criminal charges.


IMO if Colorado issues a warrant for their arrest it will only show up if the Wise's have a random encounter with the Police in Michigan and the Police would then arrest them. If Colorado isn't willing to pay for extradition they would be cut loose.

----------


## wilomn

> My fault it was a lot to read.
> 
> Trust no one! Not even family. Doesn't matter I don't want to hear I can trust my mother sister brother papa mama granny. They will all rat to save there own neck put in the bad situation.


Your life sucks.

Even I have a couple of people I'd trust.

And why would your family have their collective necks in bad situations? Are you all wanted felons?

No, don't answer here, this thread is not about you. 

Feel free to address these questions in the QT room where such discussions are allowed.

----------

_bad-one_ (05-26-2010),_BPelizabeth_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## dturner100

> IMO if Colorado issues a warrant for their arrest it will only show up if the Wise's have a random encounter with the Police in Michigan and the Police would then arrest them. If Colorado isn't willing to pay for extradition they would be cut loose.


Indeed very true, but if everybody who had donations stolen as did I files charges there will be a bunch of warrants issued. You're right that it's not likely for them to be extradited any time soon BUT Jeff, and Christina Wise are about as smart as a box of rocks. How long do you really think it would be until they ended up with some type of traffic stop, or something? At the very least they'd be arrested pending extradition whether or not it happened. Also out of all the people that donated, and the monies were stolen there are a few different states that we're in so there could just as well be one or two that will take this serious.

Also charges of internet fraud with the FBI might ( I say might because I'm no expert on the subject ) be taken a bit more serious since there was a good number of victoms. Maybe?

----------


## dturner100

And as well I don't know about all states but even a surrounding counties warrant is valid for 7 year at least in Colorado.

----------


## BPelizabeth

well I certainly hope that there is a way to compile all of these charges into one large charge.  Not sure how all of that works....but they really do need to go to jail.

----------


## dsirkle

> Indeed very true, but if everybody who had donations stolen as did I files charges there will be a bunch of warrants issued. You're right that it's not likely for them to be extradited any time soon BUT Jeff, and Christina Wise are about as smart as a box of rocks. How long do you really think it would be until they ended up with some type of traffic stop, or something? At the very least they'd be arrested pending extradition whether or not it happened. Also out of all the people that donated, and the monies were stolen there are a few different states that we're in so there could just as well be one or two that will take this serious.
> 
> Also charges of internet fraud with the FBI might ( I say might because I'm no expert on the subject ) be taken a bit more serious since there was a good number of victoms. Maybe?


Multiple warrants could at least cause the Wise's stress and inconvenience and would have value.

----------


## hoax

I don't know any of the people involved here but I do know I aint giving any one a check of mine, heck I don't even like sending a check to the electric company. Pay-Pal will allow you to set up accounts for donations, that is the only way to share your money with someone you don't know on the internet, for me atleast.

Mike

----------


## SPJ

It's now coming to light that these people also tried to get free baby items for resale by using a stolen ultrasound image showing that she was pregnant with triplets. She got busted on that.
Seems to be a pattern of trying to prey on peoples generosity on various forums. They are now packing up and moving and told everyone they WILL NOT return the stolen funds.

----------


## rabernet

Well, she's stooped to a new low: 

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...postcount=1293

----------


## bad-one

> Well, she's stooped to a new low: 
> 
> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...postcount=1293


Wow.... I'm not terribly shocked but still...  :Mad:

----------


## Vypyrz

The last act of desperation. Trapped in a corner with no where left to run... IMO

----------


## BOWSER11788

yea, i read like 60 pages on fauna, sick people, shows wat faith we should have in them, there seems to be 20 bad people for every 5 good,

----------


## BPelizabeth

Hey all...if you were considering sending monies to Maggies paypal please do not this time....you can read Robin's link.  Apparently the Un-Wise's froze Maggies paypal account and are asking for $800- in reverse charges.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-28-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I'm not too fond of Fauna either but it is a great place to get the info you need when purchasing reptiles. They do also band together when something like this happens. Regardless of attitude otherwise, I have the utmost respect for the members for being such a faithful community. What the Wise's did was absolutely horrible and cowardly. They deserve all the press they get. Everyone has been notified too. All the police dept's, news agencies, DCFS, IRS internet fraud division, paypal, every forum and profile website you could imagine, and even talk show hosts. 

They will not be able go anywhere without this being there. This is an amazing and wonderful thing the members over there are doing and I hope they all keep it up until these 2 are convicted of a crime for their actions.

----------


## PixieMaple

I just read all about it on fauna, including screenshots and such... I'm rather infuriated with these "wise" people and am wondering where the case stands at this point... does anyone know?

----------

